# Wisc. - Wilderness Campground UNFAIR TO SEASONALS



## Cigarsmoker1 (Mar 5, 2007)

The below link describes our dispute with Wilderness Campground in Montello, WI. You may want to reconsider staying with this customer unfriendly facility.

http://www.rvusa.com/forum/mbbs22/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=1017&posts=26&start=1

The management hasn't changed.

I continue this thread to warn new RVers so that their experience will not be spoiled like ours was.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 5, 2007)

Re: Wisc. - Wilderness Campground UNFAIR TO SEASONALS

What is it with bringing back all of these old feuds and fights?

Nothing ever gets solved or changed be dredging up past arguments or disputes.

Boycotts don't traditionally work, because you can't reach enough people to make any difference.

If you have a gripe with someone, you'll get a lot more results by going directly to them with your complaint.  Or to some group they belong to (like Good Sam.)

Perhaps there's just some salacious thrill in trying to bring down the other guy so the results don't really matter?


----------



## C Nash (Mar 5, 2007)

Re: Wisc. - Wilderness Campground UNFAIR TO SEASONALS

Cigarsmoker, I assume you have had a problem with this campground but the only post you have made is on this problem. 13 of them.  I thank most of us are aware of it but will probably only make us ck it out if ever in the area.  Hmmm, maybe you are the owner and enjoy this free advertizement.  Join the forum and give us a broader area of opinions.  Holding hard feelings will destroy from inside.  Chalk it up to experiance and forget it


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 5, 2007)

RE: Wisc. - Wilderness Campground UNFAIR TO SEASONALS

Be careful cigarsmoker1, you'll be stalked like I was by another poster on this board. He likes to send private messages harrassing you.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 6, 2007)

Re: Wisc. - Wilderness Campground UNFAIR TO SEASONALS

Here's the gist of the "private" messages Snowbird is alluding to.  I was suggesting (without cluttering up the forum) that the private feuds should be taken elsewhere.  It isn't a message that I haven't posted here before with only the intent of settling down a potential blowup.

So now I'm accused of "stalking."  I was pointing out to Snowbird that what Snowbird was doing on the forum was not what Snowbird was writing about on the forum.

I guess Snowbird is tired of harrassing Kirk, so I'm now on the list.  I guess some people just have to turn this board into a debate/gripe board instead of keeping it to RV topics to help other RVers.  

Now Snowbird will tell everyone that I think I know everything and should be stopped at all costs ... just like Snowbird jumps on Kirk every time he posts something that might help another RVer.

Oh, well.  I'm not posting here if this petty feuding continues.
-----------------------------------------
Text of "private" messages below:
-----------------------------------------
From: Texasclodhopper  To: Snowbird

You really do have it in for Kirk, but while you are beating him up you are making the rest of us look bad to newcomers and lurkers.
It has been non-combative around here for a good while.  And relaxing.
I'd appreciate it if you could just send Kirk private messages when you want to whip up on him for whatever your reasons are.
This is an RV forum; not a debate forum.

From:  Snowbird   To:  Texasclodhopper

I'm sorry but I, for one, am sick of Kirk acting like the be all, know all RV Fulltimer, putting other people down! I can't stand someone who does that. Thanks for the advice, but I'll pass. I have always thought for myself and stood up to the bullys of the world like Kirk!

By the way... the very first time I posted Kirk jumped on me like white on rice! He has nothing good to say to anyone in my humble opinion. I like you Texas, but you need to stand up to the bullies in the world like Kirk. I don't think newcomers or lurkers will be hurt from my opinions, they might even appreciate the fact that someone stands up for them now and again. Everyone needs a big brother or sister after all...

From: Texasclodhopper  To: Snowbird

I'm not asking you to change in any way.  I'm just asking you to take your fued off of the forum.  It really isn't what this forum has been about for quite awhile.
It detracts from what we all are doing for other RVers.  You must see that.?

From: Texasclodhopper  To: Snowbird

"I know whether I'm in Canada, Mexico, or the great United States of America, I treat everyone the same. I'm friendly to all even though I may not speak their language." {quote from post by Snowbird}
OK!  I know you mean this for Kirk, too!  Yea!  I'm glad for you!

From:  Snowbird   To:  Texasclodhopper

Actually Texas you're way off base. Kirk wasn't even in my mind when I wrote that. I wrote it after I took a walk through the RV Resort I'm staying in and passed by a group of french speaking Canadians and spoke to them and they just looked and went about their business with a frown on their faces. Are you saying Kirk is a Canadian? If so, that would explain a lot. But, no I didn't say it for Kirk. I'm pretty straight forward Texas. If I had meant it for Kirk, I would have let him know it.

From: Texasclodhopper  To: Snowbird

OK .... I guess you say what you mean .... now and then?  But not always ... 
Grudges never outlast the grudgeees.
Hope you enjoy Texas better than Canada!

From:  Snowbird   To:  Texasclodhopper

Yes I do say what I mean, always! What is up with you Texas? Have you decided to hound me and stalk me all over the board? You are beginning to tick me off more than Kirk!


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 6, 2007)

Re: Wisc. - Wilderness Campground UNFAIR TO SEASONALS

I will make one point about the RVUSA Forum that is refreshing. You can post/say pretty much what you want without massive surgery being done to your post.  
RV.Net on the other hand will delete your entire post if you say anything that isn't judged in the best interest of their vigilante monitors. :dead: 
So lets all be happy :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:   After all we are RV'ers. :approve:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 6, 2007)

Re: Wisc. - Wilderness Campground UNFAIR TO SEASONALS





> TexasClodhopper - 3/6/2007  6:17 AM  Here's the gist of the "private" messages Snowbird is alluding to.  I was suggesting (without cluttering up the forum) that the private feuds should be taken elsewhere.  It isn't a message that I haven't posted here before with only the intent of settling down a potential blowup.  So now I'm accused of "stalking."  I was pointing out to Snowbird that what Snowbird was doing on the forum was not what Snowbird was writing about on the forum.  I guess Snowbird is tired of harrassing Kirk, so I'm now on the list.  I guess some people just have to turn this board into a debate/gripe board instead of keeping it to RV topics to help other RVers.    Now Snowbird will tell everyone that I think I know everything and should be stopped at all costs ... just like Snowbird jumps on Kirk every time he posts something that might help another RVer.  Oh, well.  I'm not posting here if this petty feuding continues. ----------------------------------------- Text of "private" messages below: ----------------------------------------- From: Texasclodhopper  To: Snowbird  You really do have it in for Kirk, but while you are beating him up you are making the rest of us look bad to newcomers and lurkers. It has been non-combative around here for a good while.  And relaxing. I'd appreciate it if you could just send Kirk private messages when you want to whip up on him for whatever your reasons are. This is an RV forum; not a debate forum.  From:  Snowbird   To:  Texasclodhopper  I'm sorry but I, for one, am sick of Kirk acting like the be all, know all RV Fulltimer, putting other people down! I can't stand someone who does that. Thanks for the advice, but I'll pass. I have always thought for myself and stood up to the bullys of the world like Kirk!  By the way... the very first time I posted Kirk jumped on me like white on rice! He has nothing good to say to anyone in my humble opinion. I like you Texas, but you need to stand up to the bullies in the world like Kirk. I don't think newcomers or lurkers will be hurt from my opinions, they might even appreciate the fact that someone stands up for them now and again. Everyone needs a big brother or sister after all...  From: Texasclodhopper  To: Snowbird  I'm not asking you to change in any way.  I'm just asking you to take your fued off of the forum.  It really isn't what this forum has been about for quite awhile. It detracts from what we all are doing for other RVers.  You must see that.?  From: Texasclodhopper  To: Snowbird  "I know whether I'm in Canada, Mexico, or the great United States of America, I treat everyone the same. I'm friendly to all even though I may not speak their language." {quote from post by Snowbird} OK!  I know you mean this for Kirk, too!  Yea!  I'm glad for you!  From:  Snowbird   To:  Texasclodhopper  Actually Texas you're way off base. Kirk wasn't even in my mind when I wrote that. I wrote it after I took a walk through the RV Resort I'm staying in and passed by a group of french speaking Canadians and spoke to them and they just looked and went about their business with a frown on their faces. Are you saying Kirk is a Canadian? If so, that would explain a lot. But, no I didn't say it for Kirk. I'm pretty straight forward Texas. If I had meant it for Kirk, I would have let him know it.  From: Texasclodhopper  To: Snowbird  OK .... I guess you say what you mean .... now and then?  But not always ...  Grudges never outlast the grudgeees. Hope you enjoy Texas better than Canada!  From:  Snowbird   To:  Texasclodhopper  Yes I do say what I mean, always! What is up with you Texas? Have you decided to hound me and stalk me all over the board? You are beginning to tick me off more than Kirk!





So, the moral of this story is that TexasClodhopper is completely untrustworthy. Be sure not to send him any private messages. I would have never posted anything written to me in private. But, guess this goes to show his charactor and thus proving my point about him in the first place. I think Kirk is a big boy and I will give him credit on at least being above board and addressing me in public instead of doing it in private then posting the private messages. I think TexasClodhopper should be ashamed of himself although, I'm sure he isn't.

Not that I care that anyone sees what I wrote, because it is all true even including the part about TexasClodhopper being worse than Kirk. 



P.S. 

I had not mentioned by name who it was that was sending me private messages. It could have been anyone on this board. TCH just chose to name names. Like I said, not very trustworthy. And I figure the only reason he posted this was because I cut him off from sending me privage messages and he had no other way of harrassing me any more.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 6, 2007)

RE: Wisc. - Wilderness Campground UNFAIR TO SEASONALS



P.P.S.

TexasClod, you left out the last couple of posts! Why? If you're going to be untrustworthy, you might as well go all the way!


*From : * SnowbirdInFlight*  To : *TexasClodhopper*  Date : *3/5/2007  11:54 AM
*Subject : * RE: A private message from: TexasClodhopper


 

Originally written by TexasClodhopper (3/4/2007  6:32 AM)  

"Now boys! 








"

How disengenuous can you get!



Look, I don't private message anyone on the board unless they message me first. But, this is the last I want to hear from you on a private message. I was indicating by the icon that the guys were fighting over who should look at what posts. Give it a rest and stop hounding me about my posts or I will complain to the administrator of this board! 





*From : * TexasClodhopper*  To : *SnowbirdInFlight*  Date : *3/5/2007  11:59 AM
*Subject : * RE: A private message from: TexasClodhopper


 

 

 



"Have you decided to hound me and stalk me all over the board? "

Nah, I'm just seeing if you like what you do to Kirk.

You won't hear from me again via private message.  I've got you pegged now.









*From : * SnowbirdInFlight*  To : *TexasClodhopper*  Date : *3/5/2007  12:00 PM
*Subject : * RE: A private message from: TexasClodhopper


 



Yep, you ARE worse than Kirk, and I have you pegged as welll!







So as you can see this wasn't even TCH's fight yet he butted in and then broke confidence on a private message. I'll bet dollars to donuts even Kirk would never have done that. And no one even knew I was talking about him until now.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 7, 2007)

Re: Wisc. - Wilderness Campground UNFAIR TO SEASONALS

Nothing like a woman scourned ... is there?

Nuff said.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 7, 2007)

Re: Wisc. - Wilderness Campground UNFAIR TO SEASONALS


----------



## Texas_Camper (Mar 7, 2007)

Re: Wisc. - Wilderness Campground UNFAIR TO SEASONALS

I don't understand one thing about SnowbirdinFlight's icons, but I agree wholeheartedly...


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 7, 2007)

Re: Wisc. - Wilderness Campground UNFAIR TO SEASONALS



Basically I'm saying he's full of crap (first one is a dancing piece of crap and the second one is a piece of crap with a buzzing fly) and I'm LMAO at him. He obviously needs a dictionary telling him the meaning of private.

All this because he said I was being unfair to Kirk! Kirk is a big boy and can fight his own battles, I would think. I don't know if Clod decided to become his den mother or what, but I could care less. I fixed it so he can't PM me anymore so now he's chasing me all over the board like a school boy in heat. 

The big difference in he and I is that anything I had to say to Kirk was done aboveboard and to his face. I didn't communicate with him privately then post everything said. Even my ten year old granddaughter knows what private means.

Just a minute **scrapes something off of bottom of shoe** Okay, now I'm done with him.


----------



## utmtman (Mar 7, 2007)

RE: Wisc. - Wilderness Campground UNFAIR TO SEASONALS

Children behave
that what they say when their together
watch how you play
they dont know its over

Sorry but could not resist after a few posts of this stuff its getting to remind me of children throwing rocks at each other.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 7, 2007)

RE: Wisc. - Wilderness Campground UNFAIR TO SEASONALS





> utmtman - 3/7/2007  5:09 PM  Children behave that what they say when their together watch how you play they dont know its over  Sorry but could not resist after a few posts of this stuff its getting to remind me of children throwing rocks at each other.





But Mom, he started it!


----------



## C Nash (Mar 7, 2007)

Re: Wisc. - Wilderness Campground UNFAIR TO SEASONALS

     Think before you speak---to say something postive and kind or nothing at all.  "By swallowing evil words unsaid, no one ever harmed his stomach."


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 7, 2007)

Re: Wisc. - Wilderness Campground UNFAIR TO SEASONALS



Hey Chelse, you should put that in the quotes.

My mom always said if you didn't have something good to say about someone, you should say nothing. Guess I forgot that.

This is me saying nothing.


----------



## ARCHER (Mar 8, 2007)

Re: Wisc. - Wilderness Campground UNFAIR TO SEASONALS

Adults???? :blackeye:  :disapprove:  :dead:


----------



## hertig (Mar 9, 2007)

Re: Wisc. - Wilderness Campground UNFAIR TO SEASONALS

My aunt always says "If you can't say anything nice about someone, come sit by me"


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 10, 2007)

Re: Wisc. - Wilderness Campground UNFAIR TO SEASONALS

hertig, you're too much!


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 10, 2007)

Re: Wisc. - Wilderness Campground UNFAIR TO SEASONALS

When I say something mean :disapprove: , my wife tells me to "go suck a lemon it might sweeten you up". :laugh:


----------

